# ISO Broccoli Balls recipe



## sanibella (Feb 7, 2005)

to be here. hope you can help me. looking for the recipe for broccoli balls. use to have a rest. here in florida named, ramshackles. very good place to eat and had the best broccoli balls. crust on the outside and cheddar cheese in the inside. were very good dipped in ranch dressing. hope you can help. have a good day. bella


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 7, 2005)

I have not tried this recipe, but I found it in my files and that it might be what you are looking for.  5 cups of oil seemed like a lot of oil to me.   

Broccoli Cheese Bites

5 cups vegetable oil for frying
1 (16 ounce) package chopped frozen broccoli, thawed and drained
4 cups shredded sharp Cheddar cheese
3 1/2 cups dry bread crumbs
salt and pepper to taste

Heat oil in deep-fryer to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).  Place broccoli in a medium saucepan with 1 cup boiling water. Return to a boil. Cook covered until firm but tender, about 5 minutes.   In a medium saucepan over low heat, melt the Cheddar cheese. Mix in the broccoli. Allow the mixture to cool and thicken approximately 15 minutes.  In a medium bowl, mix the bread crumbs, salt and pepper. Spread the mixture onto a large piece of wax paper.  Form the broccoli cheese mixture into balls and roll in the bread crumb mixture until thoroughly coated. Deep fry the balls until golden brown, about 5 minutes. Drain on paper towels.


----------



## tweedee (Feb 13, 2005)

Yummy, Sounds delicious.


----------

